# Aquatic Kingdom - New Cebu shipment - 01.23.20



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

FAMILY NAME - SCIENTIFIC NAME
Coral Beauty Angelfish - Centropyge Bispinosa
Bi-color Angel - S/M - Centropyge bicolor
Copper-ban Butterfly - Chelmon rostratus
Two Spot Blenny - Signigobius Biocellatus
Striped Blenny - Meiacanthus Grammistes
Green Mandarin Blenny - Pteroshynchiropus spendidus
Fire-fish - Nemateleotris magnifica
Hi Fin Red Banded Goby - Stonogobiops Nematodes
Orange Spot Diamond Goby - Valenciennea puellaris
Maroon Clownfish - Premas biaculeatus
Red Percula - Amphiprion ocellaris
Talbot's Damselfish - Chrysiptera Talboti
Green Chromis - Chromis viridis
Three Stripe Damselfish - Dascyllus Aruanus
Neon Damsel - Pomacanthus allene
Candy Basslet - Liopropoma carmabi 
Yellow Wrasse - Halichoeres chrysus
Six line Wrasse - Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
Blue Cleaner Wrasse - Labroides dimidiatus
Christmas Wrasse - Halichoeres Claudia
Dragon Wrasse - Novaculichthys Taeniourus
Green Wrasse - Halichoeres Chloropterus
Green Leopard Wrasse - Macropharyngodon Meleagris
Red Coris Wrasse - Coris Gaimard
Carpenter Wrasse - Paracheilinus carpenter
Flasher Wrasse - Paracheilinus flasher
Marble Wrasse - Halichoeres hortulanus
White Banded Possom - Wetmorella albofasciata
Yellow Banded Possom - Wetmorella nigropinnata
Pintail Wrasse (Male) - Cirrhilabrus cf. lanceolatus
Lubbock's Wrasse - Cirrhilabrus lubbocki
Mapa Dog Face Puffer - Arothron nigropunctatus
Star & Striped Puffer - Arothron Hispidus
Valintin Puffer - Canthigaster Valentini
Leopard Puffer - Dichotomyctere nigrovirdis
Cubicus Boxfish Scribbled - Ostracion Cubicus
Fox Face - Siganus vulpinus
Long Tentacle Anemone - ,acrodactyla doreensis
White Flat Anemone - Heteractis crispa
Purple Long Tentacle - Macrodactyla doreensis 
Chocolate Starfish - Protoreaster nodosus 
Colored Sea Urchin - Mespilia cf globulus
Blowfish - Porcupinefish
Blue Velvet Seaslug - Golosorch species
Sea Weed Algae 
Crown Shrimp - Periclemenes koronensis
Sailfin Tang - Zebrasoma Veliferum
Rose Bubble Anemone - Entacmaea quadricolor
Red Carpet Anemone - Stichodactyla Gigantea
Blue Tang - Paracanthurus hepatus
Orange Skunk Shrimp - Lysmata amboinensis


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

When's the next Coral shipment coming in ?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

So .... did anyone picked up the Red Carpet Anemone?


----------



## Muggy (Jul 12, 2014)

https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...or-the-illegal-import-of-coral-642471273.html

Just googled the store and this is the second story that pops up

Same store?!?!

If it is are we supporting stores that poach?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Muggy said:


> https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...or-the-illegal-import-of-coral-642471273.html
> 
> Just googled the store and this is the second story that pops up
> 
> ...


Everybody makes mistakes and move on. Why smear a store, if you do not like them, do not buy from them, very simple.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

+1 on loonies comment


----------



## Muggy (Jul 12, 2014)

I guess that answered my question if it was the same store...

I think the store has smeared themselves.

Poaching is not a mistake, it's greed. Illegal importing of wildlife smears our hobby and damages the environment our hobby should be advocating for...not hacking away at it to take whatever we want.

Anyhoo...weekend keyboard warrior moment over. I'll shop elsewhere.


----------



## GoBlowfishYourself (Nov 25, 2017)

loonie said:


> Everybody makes mistakes and move on. Why smear a store, if you do not like them, do not buy from them, very simple.


It's not even clear it was intentional. It's a good store with a very nice owner.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

GoBlowfishYourself said:


> It's not even clear it was intentional. It's a good store with a very nice owner.


Agree, I been visiting them since day one and have no issues.

What happen was years back and it did happen to others too. They have not done anything wrong to us personally as customers.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Agree with you both staff and owner are knowledgeableb as well as considerate in your choices of fish or Coral not to mention some of the best prices in town and variety.


----------



## DoubleEricG (Mar 16, 2018)

*Aquatic Kingdom*

I have been shopping at Daniel's store for years. the staff are great, service is top notch. Prices are good, and the selection is always vast.

I do not hesitate to refer people to Daniel and his team of staff.

-
Eric Geiler


----------

